# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Veluwemeer

## browind27

wer fhrt wie ich fters vom Raum Billerbeck/Coesfeld/Rosendahl/Legden/Epe zum Surfen ans Veluwemeer. Htte wohl Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft.

----------

